# Seafoaming  your chainsaw ?



## HDRock (May 6, 2013)

I have used It on the trucks but nothing else.
Picked up a can of the spray stuff.
How to use it with a saw ? Procedure ???
Run saw ,spray in carb , let set, restart ???


----------



## blades (May 7, 2013)

I use the liquid that adds to fuel, run a couple tanks of that every spring per saw. been working for me. even resurrected an old Johnsurd  that was haveng issues carburation wise, took a few tanks worth running good now, it was bogging when ya got on the throttle.  Have used 6400makita/dolmar with same issue( home depot rescue) it is starting to come around as well.


----------



## blujacket (May 7, 2013)

I use SeaFoam in all my gas cans. All my equipment starts right up after sitting all winter.


----------



## Danno77 (May 7, 2013)

Seafoam is part of my secret blend for all small engines around here. I have not used this spray stuff that you are talking about, though. I don't like the sounds of that for a 2-cycle engine. does it have directions for 2-strokes?


----------



## KodiakII (May 7, 2013)

Return it and get the liquid.


----------



## MasterMech (May 7, 2013)

Deep Creep (Aerosol Seafoam) works just as well as the liquid.  If you're just trying to clean out the varnish/carbon from an engine, it'll do fine using the "spray and pray" method.  You can always get the liquid to soak an engine and use Deep Creep as a penetrating oil, works pretty decent.


----------



## ScotO (May 7, 2013)

I'd hate to be spraying that stuff into the carb when running the saw. It would create a 'low lube' situation, and that isn't good for two-cycles. Plus, when spraying the carb during running, you aren't cleaning the insides of the carburetor out....you're just cleaning out the throat of the carb and the crankcase....

Put a couple dollops of the Seafoam mix in your two-cycle gas can. That way, it gets INTO the internals of the carburetor, and it'll do what it's supposed to do. It'll clean out the INSIDES of the carb.

Another thing you should check every season or so is your fuel filter. Doesn't hurt to use some diesel or kerosene and put in the tank, swish it around for a couple minutes, and dump it out into a container. You'd be amazed how much dust and dirt get into that fuel tank on your saw.....just make sure you dump it back out and don't try to run your saw with it.....


----------



## nate379 (May 7, 2013)

I use nothing at all and it all starts up too!



blujacket said:


> I use SeaFoam in all my gas cans. All my equipment starts right up after sitting all winter.


----------



## ScotO (May 7, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I use nothing at all and it all starts up too!


yeah, you don't have up to 20% ethanol in your gas up there, either!!

We do, and it SUCKS....


----------



## HDRock (May 7, 2013)

I will just mix it in with the gas, but seafoam does have lubricating properties .
I can use the spry I have for the throttle bodys on the trucks , and for the garden tractor, and lawn mower.
I just found a place to get pure gas now so I will start using that, just gota get another big gas can  but thats another bunch of bull,  with the new suck what cans .
Found a used , 5 gallon Eagle Gas Safety Can on CL for - $25, Or I can get a 5 gal no spill for $33


----------



## smokinj (May 8, 2013)

That stuff two expensive fix the real problem (If there is one)  Carb cleaner much cheaper just wear glass and do not use if there is any rubber gaskets!


----------



## HDRock (May 8, 2013)

smokinj said:


> That stuff two expensive fix the real problem (If there is one)  Carb cleaner much cheaper just wear glass and do not use if there is any rubber gaskets!


There isn't a problem ,just going to use it to help prevent problems , just like putting injector cleaner in your car every once in a while


----------



## Nixon (May 8, 2013)

Just buy the best fuel you can find . But, if in doubt about the quality ,seafoam might be a good preventitive measure . Personally if i were to use a fuel system additive , it would be either Techron ,Gumout , or BG 44 K .


----------



## smokinj (May 8, 2013)

HDRock said:


> There isn't a problem ,just going to use it to help prevent problems , just like putting injector cleaner in your car every once in a while


 
Lol I know how it makes people feel good. I have bought it myself. Cant see that it prevented anything. Keep a good air filter and fuel filter IS THE VERY BEST PREVENT.


----------



## MasterMech (May 8, 2013)

Star-Tron is about the only additive I run with any regularity.  I'm not a big snake-oil subscriber but some of these product do exactly what they say they'll do. (And nothing more.  ) Many simply trade time and expertise for money.


----------

